# New To Broody Hens...



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

I have two Rhode Island Reds who have been broody for four days. I’ve incubated eggs but have never had hens raise their chicks. I’ve read a lot of different things about roosters and hens killing or protecting the chicks. I’m not sure which one to believe. I have a huge coop and a big fenced in area attached to it. Should I let the two hens and their chicks free range? Would my cat, dog, hawks or something else get the chicks or would the hen protect them?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The hen will protect them. But its not guarenteed. Best keep them in the coup till they are at least a month old. Mom will teach them to forage


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

Our broody hens normally go hide in the barn somewhere and hatch their chicks away from the others, then return when they are a day or two old. We let them free range from the beginning and have never had a problem. We have two roosters currently and they dont go near the chicks.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Tanya said:


> The hen will protect them. But its not guarenteed. Best keep them in the coup till they are at least a month old. Mom will teach them to forage


The rooster and hens are in the coop... will they not harm the chicks?


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Robinsonfarm said:


> Our broody hens normally go hide in the barn somewhere and hatch their chicks away from the others, then return when they are a day or two old. We let them free range from the beginning and have never had a problem. We have two roosters currently and they dont go near the chicks.


We used to free range until the chickens tore up our garden. I'm just nervous about predators if I let the mamas and chicks free range for a week or so.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> The rooster and hens are in the coop... will they not harm the chicks?


Other hens and roosters are not really bothered by babies. They generally stick to their moms untill they are older. I have seen roosters protect chicks that are theirs.


----------



## Canadian Goat Mom (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello. The one problem you may encounter is if they are setting eggs and other hens are still laying eggs the Broody might continue to collect eggs or the other hens will lay in her nest. Then another issue is when the eggs begin to hatch the other chickens will kill the peeping chicks because they don't understand the peeping nor have the Broody hormones to stop them from killing the chicks. 
I always separate my Broody hens into a Brooder pen. I candle the eggs day 7 to see if fertile and if they are I only provide feed and water and wait till they hatch. If you can put up a separate area around the Hen that the best thing to do. I would also not allow both hens to set eggs together.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Canadian Goat Mom said:


> Hello. The one problem you may encounter is if they are setting eggs and other hens are still laying eggs the Broody might continue to collect eggs or the other hens will lay in her nest. Then another issue is when the eggs begin to hatch the other chickens will kill the peeping chicks because they don't understand the peeping nor have the Broody hormones to stop them from killing the chicks.
> I always separate my Broody hens into a Brooder pen. I candle the eggs day 7 to see if fertile and if they are I only provide feed and water and wait till they hatch. If you can put up a separate area around the Hen that the best thing to do. I would also not allow both hens to set eggs together.


So they couldn't brood in the same box? I thought that would be easier because I'm going to have to build a place for them and I was just wanting to have to build one. 
I want to move them ASAP because I'm having to be out there constantly rearranging things; other hens are shoving the broody hens away to lay eggs (which I have been collecting, I marked the ones I want to leave) and then the broody hen goes broody over another box and the eggs get left. I thought I would try putting them in the same box now and see how it goes and then put them in the same box in a "cage" I build if all goes well. Do you think that is a wise decision?


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Sorry it's blurry but here they are! They are doing great at protecting their eggs; the Black Sex-Link pecked away a six foot black snake yesterday as I was trying to catch it to relocate it! The other one is a Rhode Island Red, she has 10 eggs and the Black Sex-Link has 1. I only have her one because she tends to go broody over the other boxes more than the Rhode Island Red.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Each hen in its own box. Broody hens do not share well. Hens also tend to reject babies. So be ready to raise at least one chick by hand.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Last summer I let a broody hatch out eggs. She picked her own spot, but let me move her over slightly, so the other hens would have their nesting spots. There was no problem with hens or rooster harming chick (only one hatched for some reason), the mother hen was so protective. After four weeks of teaching the chick to forage, she abandoned it. The chick now knew her way around and was basically free ranging, because she fit through the 4” fence. She did fine and there was not much I had to do, except provide feed and water in a creep area. Once the mom abandoned her, the other chickens, including her mom chased her away. That lasted until she started laying eggs herself. She attached herself to the goats and me instead.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

So, the most popular vote here is to let them be and keep a close watch after the chicks are hatched? I’m just nervous because I have some bully chickens and I really don’t want to learn this lesson the hard way... I’m thinking about moving them just because of that reason but how do I reintroduce them to the flock if they hatch and raise their chicks away from the flock? Are the chicks ok to be brought in at just over a month old?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> So, the most popular vote here is to let them be and keep a close watch after the chicks are hatched? I'm just nervous because I have some bully chickens and I really don't want to learn this lesson the hard way... I'm thinking about moving them just because of that reason but how do I reintroduce them to the flock if they hatch and raise their chicks away from the flock? Are the chicks ok to be brought in at just over a month old?


I wouldn't worry about bully hens when the mom is with them. The mother hen gets SCARY looking. They all avoided her. But if you are worried you can "subdivide " a part of the run or garden for them, which could then be the chick area if the moms abandon the chicks. 
Reintroducing was not hard for my broody. She took her old place in the pecking order when she was ready to lay again.
It's the young ones that have the hardest time being accepted. They will need room to get away from the flock and have their own roosting area.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I wouldn't worry about bully hens when the mom is with them. The mother hen gets SCARY looking. They all avoided her. But if you are worried you can "subdivide " a part of the run or garden for them, which could then be the chick area if the moms abandon the chicks.
> Reintroducing was not hard for my broody. She took her old place in the pecking order when she was ready to lay again.
> It's the young ones that have the hardest time being accepted. They will need room to get away from the flock and have their own roosting area.


I was thinking about making a large container for them with two nests and keeping them in the same container. Would that be ok for them to be in until the chicks are a week old? I thought I'd bring them to the flock after then. The nest boxes they are in now are really high off the ground, I would be afraid of chicks falling out while or after hatching. They could die from the fall but they could also get killed by the other chickens if mom is not there to protect them. Sorry for all the questions, I've never done this before!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

We have the hens hatch them wherever they have a nest and then once a majority of the nest has hatched, we move mom and chicks into their own pen. We incubate any remaining eggs that mom didn’t hatch. The reason for this is because after a couple chicks hatch, a lot of times the mom will forget about the rest of the eggs to take the chicks exploring and will not keep the hatching eggs warm consistently anymore. Also don’t have the hen and chicks in an area where there is a place to roost. Mom will roost and the chicks will be stuck cold and screaming on the ground which attracts predators. We also separate because we have had hens steal each other’s chicks, other chickens kill chicks from pecking them on the head, and while your chicken pen may be fine for keeping chickens in it may have crevices for chicks to get out of.


----------



## Canadian Goat Mom (Jun 28, 2020)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> So they couldn't brood in the same box? I thought that would be easier because I'm going to have to build a place for them and I was just wanting to have to build one.
> I want to move them ASAP because I'm having to be out there constantly rearranging things; other hens are shoving the broody hens away to lay eggs (which I have been collecting, I marked the ones I want to leave) and then the broody hen goes broody over another box and the eggs get left. I thought I would try putting them in the same box now and see how it goes and then put them in the same box in a "cage" I build if all goes well. Do you think that is a wise decision?


No. Sorry that's not a wise decision because Broody Hens are very private and protective of their eggs and chicks. That could cause problems such as stress so once the Chicks start hatching they could begin to kill them. I'd use one Hen depending on the amount of eggs your hatching and pop the other in a Broody breaker or set both up separately.


----------



## Canadian Goat Mom (Jun 28, 2020)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> So, the most popular vote here is to let them be and keep a close watch after the chicks are hatched? I'm just nervous because I have some bully chickens and I really don't want to learn this lesson the hard way... I'm thinking about moving them just because of that reason but how do I reintroduce them to the flock if they hatch and raise their chicks away from the flock? Are the chicks ok to be brought in at just over a month old?


Keep them separated till the Chicks are about a week old and able to follow Momma around. During that week Momma teaches them to eat and to come to her alarm call. She will protect the Chicks although you definitely need to watch them during the first couple of days during the introduction back into the flock. My Rooster always protected his Hen and Chicks from the other flock members.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Canadian Goat Mom said:


> Keep them separated till the Chicks are about a week old and able to follow Momma around. During that week Momma teaches them to eat and to come to her alarm call. She will protect the Chicks although you definitely need to watch them during the first couple of days during the introduction back into the flock. My Rooster always protected his Hen and Chicks from the other flock members.


I made a very long "cage" for them to be in. There is a nest box on each side. Is that far away enough from the other hen? I might be able to separate the two sides. I was able to move them out of the coop and into the new nest boxes successfully!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good going.


----------



## Canadian Goat Mom (Jun 28, 2020)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> I made a very long "cage" for them to be in. There is a nest box on each side. Is that far away enough from the other hen? I might be able to separate the two sides. I was able to move them out of the coop and into the new nest boxes successfully!


I would separate each Hen with a divider. At least this way you know they should be safe. 
Best wishes for a successful hatch.


----------



## Goddessdiana (Jul 15, 2020)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> I have two Rhode Island Reds who have been broody for four days. I've incubated eggs but have never had hens raise their chicks. I've read a lot of different things about roosters and hens killing or protecting the chicks. I'm not sure which one to believe. I have a huge coop and a big fenced in area attached to it. Should I let the two hens and their chicks free range? Would my cat, dog, hawks or something else get the chicks or would the hen protect them?


We allowed our hens to hatch out in the general population and the others killed the chicks. If you are able, I would create a separate brooding pen for mother to nest and hatch chicks in. She will protect but it's better to improve the odds. That's a lot of work raising that many and just one getting too far away and they're gone.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

It really all just depends on your flock. Mine free range and I've only ever had 1 chicken be an issue and that was a rooster that later turned into a bad rooster. Usually the biggest issue I have is accidental breaks from other hens trying to lay in the broodies nest. I just let the mama doing her thing. I have some that won't leave the coop for days, and stay close to ter run for a week or longer, and other have all their chicks up around the house their first time out of the nest. We have tried to separate hens into a smaller coop in the same run, some don't care and some freakout. I had one refuse to sit in the nest all night but ran back to the main coop soon as I let her out. I was able to move her eggs back and she was fine, she just wanted her spot. Yes other chickens may attack chicks especially other mama's. But again I had 2 hens hatch close together and after about a week 1 was watching both crews most of the day and the 2 would both take turns watching all the chicks. After about 3 weeks or so the second then went back to sleeping on the roosts but would still occasionally take her turn with all the chicks to give the other a break. I also have a rooster that will lead and feed the chicks in his flock. I'm serious he babysits and the chicks love him, I've even seen chicks roost on top on him at night when they are big enough to get up to the roosts. 

Biggest thing to watch for besides other hens in the nest is to keep in mind anything over about a inch jump there is a chance the chicks won't be able to get over it. So if your coop is raised or you have high edging on the nests the chicks may get out but not be able to get in. In most cases the hen will find a nesting spot (after hatch) that is safest for all. But again I have some that always find a new nesting location outside of the coop, and others that always get all their chicks back in the coop. 

Don't take someone else's problems as meaning it will be your problem too. Sometimes you just have to give them a chance and see what everyone will do.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Canadian Goat Mom said:


> I would separate each Hen with a divider. At least this way you know they should be safe.
> Best wishes for a successful hatch.


Thank you!


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> It really all just depends on your flock. Mine free range and I've only ever had 1 chicken be an issue and that was a rooster that later turned into a bad rooster. Usually the biggest issue I have is accidental breaks from other hens trying to lay in the broodies nest. I just let the mama doing her thing. I have some that won't leave the coop for days, and stay close to ter run for a week or longer, and other have all their chicks up around the house their first time out of the nest. We have tried to separate hens into a smaller coop in the same run, some don't care and some freakout. I had one refuse to sit in the nest all night but ran back to the main coop soon as I let her out. I was able to move her eggs back and she was fine, she just wanted her spot. Yes other chickens may attack chicks especially other mama's. But again I had 2 hens hatch close together and after about a week 1 was watching both crews most of the day and the 2 would both take turns watching all the chicks. After about 3 weeks or so the second then went back to sleeping on the roosts but would still occasionally take her turn with all the chicks to give the other a break. I also have a rooster that will lead and feed the chicks in his flock. I'm serious he babysits and the chicks love him, I've even seen chicks roost on top on him at night when they are big enough to get up to the roosts.
> 
> Biggest thing to watch for besides other hens in the nest is to keep in mind anything over about a inch jump there is a chance the chicks won't be able to get over it. So if your coop is raised or you have high edging on the nests the chicks may get out but not be able to get in. In most cases the hen will find a nesting spot (after hatch) that is safest for all. But again I have some that always find a new nesting location outside of the coop, and others that always get all their chicks back in the coop.
> 
> Don't take someone else's problems as meaning it will be your problem too. Sometimes you just have to give them a chance and see what everyone will do.


I have a feeling my rooster would be great with them (he rarely pecks the hens he will usually call them over and toss food to them) but I have billy hens that I think would hurt them. The two hens are in a big cage with a run and they each have their own box.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Each breed does a different thing. I agree. Do how you think is best and watch your birds. You may find you feared for nothing. Good luck and happy hatching. Chicks are such fun little babies to watch. They get their own personalities that sill surprise you.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

So I have a chick who pipped last night. It’s got a big hole in the egg today and is peeping and moving so I know it’s healthy (and cute!) 
I checked on it this morning and when I put it next to the hen she started pecking it. I quickly moved it all the way under her so she wouldn’t see it moving and ran in here to ask if this is normal? Should I remove her eggs? I could try putting them under the other hen who doesn’t have any development in her eggs. I’m worried she will hurt her chicks. She has three more who are developed and should start hatching soon.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> So I have a chick who pipped last night. It's got a big hole in the egg today and is peeping and moving so I know it's healthy (and cute!)
> I checked on it this morning and when I put it next to the hen she started pecking it. I quickly moved it all the way under her so she wouldn't see it moving and ran in here to ask if this is normal? Should I remove her eggs? I could try putting them under the other hen who doesn't have any development in her eggs. I'm worried she will hurt her chicks. She has three more who are developed and should start hatching soon.


That's pretty normal. Always places the eggs all the way under them after handling. The hens can get pretty upset especially during hatching and may my realize it is her egg, though she could have also just been tapping to check it, or as some of mine will do peak at an egg in anticipation to move it under them, but they don't want to move it while I'm watching. Silly girls. I have seen some peak at an egg almost like she's trying to check it, make sure the chick is OK, it can look rough but usually isn't.

One thing to definitely keep in mind though is they will peck their own chick's occasionally too. Don't freakout. Use your best judgment. In most cases this is similar to parents the swat their kids to remind them something is not ok. The mama is just doing the same she is telling her chick no. Usually this is only 1 or 2 peaks it should never be repeat or continuous pecks.

Also if you don't normally keep water in the coop put a small water bottle near the nest. I try to make sure mama can it. Most chicks wont need the water for 2-3 days, but some get moving a lot fast then others. I find for myself it's best to have something close to the hen so the bravest of chicks don't wander to far while the last of the siblings hatch.

Also there is always a chance mama will give up on an egg that is taking to long. Most cases this is a late dead in shell that just wasnt cuaght, but in some cases this is a viable late hatch chick. So have the incubator at least in mind, and if you don't have an incubator look up dyi incubators of you want to save abandoned eggs.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> That's pretty normal. Always places the eggs all the way under them after handling. The hens can get pretty upset especially during hatching and may my realize it is her egg, though she could have also just been tapping to check it, or as some of mine will do peak at an egg in anticipation to move it under them, but they don't want to move it while I'm watching. Silly girls. I have seen some peak at an egg almost like she's trying to check it, make sure the chick is OK, it can look rough but usually isn't.
> 
> One thing to definitely keep in mind though is they will peck their own chick's occasionally too. Don't freakout. Use your best judgment. In most cases this is similar to parents the swat their kids to remind them something is not ok. The mama is just doing the same she is telling her chick no. Usually this is only 1 or 2 peaks it should never be repeat or continuous pecks.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all that info! I've been watching her and she just did some little pecks and then sat on her eggs. I think we're good! Do you think I should give maybe just one good egg to the other hen? They are both in a long cage that has a nest on each side. I could just take that one hen out and sit her in a nest in the coop until she stops brooding, but my soft heart doesn't like that idea. ): (the cage is separated from the main coop.)


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> Thank you for all that info! I've been watching her and she just did some little pecks and then sat on her eggs. I think we're good! Do you think I should give maybe just one good egg to the other hen? They are both in a long cage that has a nest on each side. I could just take that one hen out and sit her in a nest in the coop until she stops brooding, but my soft heart doesn't like that idea. ): (the cage is separated from the main coop.)


I've done that before, it is best to do 2 if you can. Moving them now the mama will experience the hatch and belive they are hers. There may be an issue with the 2 hens not liking the others chicks, but that really just depends on the hens. Can you put a temp divider between the 2 halls so the chicks don't try to switch sides?


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> I've done that before, it is best to do 2 if you can. Moving them now the mama will experience the hatch and belive they are hers. There may be an issue with the 2 hens not liking the others chicks, but that really just depends on the hens. Can you put a temp divider between the 2 halls so the chicks don't try to switch sides?


Why is it best to have two? I don't know if I have anything to separate them with but I can check... it will still be a small amount of room for each hen. 
And mama hatched a very loud and tiny black chick! All is well and she only pecked it once and it was barely even a peck. She's doing great!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> Why is it best to have two? I don't know if I have anything to separate them with but I can check... it will still be a small amount of room for each hen.
> And mama hatched a very loud and tiny black chick! All is well and she only pecked it once and it was barely even a peck. She's doing great!


Just as with anything so the chick has a buddy, but also in the event one doesn't hatch right the mama will still have 1 chick. But like I said before it depends on the hen. Most of my hens seem to do better having at least 2 or more chicks running around, where as some of my hens with only 1 chick seem to want to stay boardline broody during raising and tend to go back to broody at about 3-4 weeks. I once had to buy feed store chicks to give to a mama with a single hatchling because at almost 2 weeks hatched she would barely leave the nest long enough for the chick to get food and water, fortunately the feed store chicks where almost a week old and very close in size, she accepted all of them and the very next day happily strutting about and showing off her brood. Things happen.

If you can't give the other mom 2 eggs 1 would at least hopefully get her off the nest. And the divider doesn't need to be anything big just enough to keep the chicks on separate sides until your ready to let everyone out. Some mamas steal other chicks, while some mamas may hurt other chicks, and some just don't care either way, I've seen all 3 cases.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> Just as with anything so the chick has a buddy, but also in the event one doesn't hatch right the mama will still have 1 chick. But like I said before it depends on the hen. Most of my hens seem to do better having at least 2 or more chicks running around, where as some of my hens with only 1 chick seem to want to stay boardline broody during raising and tend to go back to broody at about 3-4 weeks. I once had to buy feed store chicks to give to a mama with a single hatchling because at almost 2 weeks hatched she would barely leave the nest long enough for the chick to get food and water, fortunately the feed store chicks where almost a week old and very close in size, she accepted all of them and the very next day happily strutting about and showing off her brood. Things happen.
> 
> If you can't give the other mom 2 eggs 1 would at least hopefully get her off the nest. And the divider doesn't need to be anything big just enough to keep the chicks on separate sides until your ready to let everyone out. Some mamas steal other chicks, while some mamas may hurt other chicks, and some just don't care either way, I've seen all 3 cases.


Oh, I thought you meant two mother hens not two chicks per mother. I was saying that either I'll give two eggs to each hen or take the hen with bad eggs out and let the other hen raise all four of her chicks.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> Just as with anything so the chick has a buddy, but also in the event one doesn't hatch right the mama will still have 1 chick. But like I said before it depends on the hen. Most of my hens seem to do better having at least 2 or more chicks running around, where as some of my hens with only 1 chick seem to want to stay boardline broody during raising and tend to go back to broody at about 3-4 weeks. I once had to buy feed store chicks to give to a mama with a single hatchling because at almost 2 weeks hatched she would barely leave the nest long enough for the chick to get food and water, fortunately the feed store chicks where almost a week old and very close in size, she accepted all of them and the very next day happily strutting about and showing off her brood. Things happen.
> 
> If you can't give the other mom 2 eggs 1 would at least hopefully get her off the nest. And the divider doesn't need to be anything big just enough to keep the chicks on separate sides until your ready to let everyone out. Some mamas steal other chicks, while some mamas may hurt other chicks, and some just don't care either way, I've seen all 3 cases.


Wont she eventually get off the nest after her eggs don't hatch?


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

We have a situation... I came out to check on them and the other hen moved in with the hen on the good eggs. She is mothering the chick with the original mother hen. They seem to have split the eggs. Can they raise them together? This is honestly the cutest thing I’ve ever seen. The hen who moved in has pecked the chick but they are very gentle pecks. Both hens are getting along fine and not pecking or squawking at each other at all. I have at least one more egg pipping at the moment... I’m at a loss... what do I do?


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This must be the year of brooders! We have several..ugh. When we have brooders. We keep watch and steal the babies when they are hatched. It sounds mean but left in moms care ends with 13 babies down to one in a week. Too many dangers. We may leave mom with one baby to raise cause we feel bad for her but sadly most those don't make it either. Right now we have 2 turkey, 3 ducks ..9 guinea and 28 chicken chicks being raised to a safe size to let free roam.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> Wont she eventually get off the nest after her eggs don't hatch?


Not always. Just before we moved i had a broody that we opted to let be even though I couldn't get eggs for her, because trying to broody break her with everything going on would include extra time and care that I couldn't comment while moving. We hoped the stress of the move would naturally break her. She was broody well past 21 days and continued to stay broody after we moved we finally got her 2 eggs and she remained broody through the entire hatch of only 1. But the end she had been broody over 2 full months.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> View attachment 185809


If they are working together it could turn out just fine. I would give them time and see what they do. As I mentioned before I have had moms share chick, they had the same hatch day but did sit separately. They would take turns guiding the chick's while the other would rest and forage. It does work, it doesn't happen all the time but when it does it can be a good thing. Unfortunately you will really have to wait until they bring the babies out the first time to see how well the moms interact. The hope would be the hens will stick close by one another to start with both watching and directing chick's to stay close to the group. There could be a chance one of the hens will stay broody, or she could decide to give up and before letting the other have the chicks. Either way you would just want to make sure if the moms aren't together that someone has the chicks. If one mom does stay broody just keep an eye on her especially if any of the chicks stays with her. The chick's need food and water after 2-3 days whether it's close by or the moms take them to the feeders doesn't matter.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> If they are working together it could turn out just fine. I would give them time and see what they do. As I mentioned before I have had moms share chick, they had the same hatch day but did sit separately. They would take turns guiding the chick's while the other would rest and forage. It does work, it doesn't happen all the time but when it does it can be a good thing. Unfortunately you will really have to wait until they bring the babies out the first time to see how well the moms interact. The hope would be the hens will stick close by one another to start with both watching and directing chick's to stay close to the group. There could be a chance one of the hens will stay broody, or she could decide to give up and before letting the other have the chicks. Either way you would just want to make sure if the moms aren't together that someone has the chicks. If one mom does stay broody just keep an eye on her especially if any of the chicks stays with her. The chick's need food and water after 2-3 days whether it's close by or the moms take them to the feeders doesn't matter.


They are co-mothering now! They will take turns or just each have a chick while they forage. They are very protective (my duck Matilda got the message quick!) 
I have made food and water available but haven't seen the chicks drink. They are eating like crazy and maybe they are drinking when I'm not there but I made sure to put both mothers and both chicks by food and water after morning chores today.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> They are co-mothering now! They will take turns or just each have a chick while they forage. They are very protective (my duck Matilda got the message quick!)
> I have made food and water available but haven't seen the chicks drink. They are eating like crazy and maybe they are drinking when I'm not there but I made sure to put both mothers and both chicks by food and water after morning chores today.


Happy it went well.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> They are co-mothering now! They will take turns or just each have a chick while they forage. They are very protective (my duck Matilda got the message quick!)
> I have made food and water available but haven't seen the chicks drink. They are eating like crazy and maybe they are drinking when I'm not there but I made sure to put both mothers and both chicks by food and water after morning chores today.


That's really good, I'm glad they are working together ❤. Don't be surprised if one decides to go back to the roosts sooner then the other, eventually they realize they don't have to both be there every night.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Our Key West Hens share babies and hatch out huge clutches. I've also had a pair of Key West both get together to raise one baby..I had taken all their eggs because I was sick of them making so many babies but they hid that one egg in a corner of the coop and took turns sitting on it so no one would be the wiser. When it hatched, they shared taking care of it and both sat in the corner of the coop together and the chick in between them. Of course, that chick ended up being a spoiled little Roo lol.


----------

